# shepton show jan 2006



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all ,
yes we are still fulltiming in the forest area and enjoying it very much even thought the weather is getting colder .we will be attending the shepton show 2006 in january and will be staying on the "caravan club" affiliated pitch as last year [not as cramped as the main show ground] also their is electric as i`ve a feeling its going to be **** cold this year hope to meet up with anybody else who`s going we had a great time last year  lets hope the beer is better as well as the service :evil: .
for anyone who1s thinking of going the sommerset area rep is doing the bookings apparently the booking forms are going out theis weekend.

see you all at the show.
tramp (alias russ & shaneem)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell Have you got the phone number for the Somerset rep please as we will be going and Ive lost details from last year silly me.

Anybody els going maybe we can arrange a meet up in the bar one night?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

We might well go across, what are the dates?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show 2006*

Hi Ken dates are camping from Thursday 12th January to Monday 16th January 2006.

Have just found the Caravan Club Somerset Number to ring if you want to book with them pm me for details.


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

*bath and west show*

if you are needing to book for this rally and you are a caravan club member the details for rally run by the somerset centre can be found here http://www.w-s-m-88.freeserve.co.uk/booking_a_rally.htm c/o chris palmer.

cheers dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Hi Russell Have you got the phone number for the Somerset rep please as we will be going and Ive lost details from last year silly me.
> 
> Anybody els going maybe we can arrange a meet up in the bar one night?


Hello Lady j984

I remember last year I think it was. Great to meet up for a chat in the bar again

I did PM you yesterday for phone no details etc but my sent box says nothing sent & there is nothing in my outbox. Did you receive it or has it got lost in cyberspace.

Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have not received it Motorhomer just click on the link that davebess has posted and you can e.mail them from there. Are you going ?


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tramp,

Wondered what you were up to,still in the forest i see................. 8O .......hope you are both ok.

We shall be there,hopefully,with the Caravan Club,to get some lecy.

Sounds like a M.H.F.'s meet with the Caravan Club again then,they are very obliging aren't they. :?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Have not received it Motorhomer just click on the link that davebess has posted and you can e.mail them from there. Are you going ?


Hi Lady J894. Yes we hope to all being well. Do you know if there are hook ups available with the CC.

Did also wonder if Mfacts was having its own corner or not .

Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*shepton 2006*

Hi Motorhomer yes CC have electric have to pay extra for it though i think. MHF's have not applied for a pitch of there own but if you are in the Caravan Club you can book with them then we will all be in the same place


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

*bath and west show*

for hook up you need to book this before xmas , as this was the case a year or so ago, also it is not cheap make sure to check price, try email to chris palmer. (ps i was a member with somerset centre for 9 years until last year ) if any more details needed just ask and i will see if i can help you.

cheers dave :BIG:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I think electric was about £11.75 last year as you say Dave not cheap but it was well worth it :lol: I have rung Chris and e.mailed him they should have the forms this weekend so get your booking in soon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We where going anyway, but electric 8O , just emailed chris, will go with CC if they have electric :lol: 

Olley


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: shepton 2006*



LadyJ894 said:


> Hi Motorhomer yes CC have electric have to pay extra for it though i think. MHF's have not applied for a pitch of there own but if you are in the Caravan Club you can book with them then we will all be in the same place


hello lady J894

Do they cram the vans in & could you get out if you needed to.

Emailed the person on the link above for details this morning but no reply yet.
Expect they are busy

Motorhomer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

What cc cram you in 8O I would imagine there will be the regulation 20' inbetween vehicle's, we will all have to point the same way, in the middle of our own little plot and be in bed before 10.00 :lol: 

olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton 2006*

Hi Motorhomer

We got in and out ok last year no problem

Hi Olley welcome to the MHF's meet in the middle of the CC rally at Shepton :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi ladyj894 are you going to fly that big mhf flag :lol: 

Off thread a minute but inspite of all micky taking on my part about cc I have just booked a site near newport and "blackpool south" for 2 nights each, because of length of rv, i phoned each site, couldn't have been more helpful. 

And you know they will be clean. 8) 

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

No Olley I shall be flying me little MHF's flag :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Chris palmer just emailed the booking form to me, anybody wants me to email a copy to them, let me know.

They need to know by 7th dec about electric, so you will need to be quick.

olley


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Chris palmer just emailed the booking form to me, anybody wants me to email a copy to them, let me know.
> 
> They need to know by 7th dec about electric, so you will need to be quick.
> 
> olley


Olley I have sent my email in a PM. Hope it gets to you as the one I sent to Lady J .... the other day didnt.

Motorhomer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi ladyj, gaspode and motorhomer emails sent, you have 2 motorhomer, forgot to attach file first time  

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Thanks Olley received ok ta


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I am going to email chris with a couple of questions 
1) is there hardstanding
2) amp's available on hookup
3) do we need a long lead
so we don't all bombard him with questions can anybody think of anything else?
I will post answers on here

olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley

Think I can answer your questions

1) Yes there was hardstanding last year and I presume we will be in the same place as CC is usually in the same place every year.

2) Amps on elec I think are 16amps but lats year they kept tripping so may be lower.

3) I should bring a long lead just in case you are parked some distance from elec.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks ladyj894 saves me emailing chris. will bring 100' lead :lol: 

Olley

Hardstanding, electric these CC rallies are organised arn't they, don't suppose they do a bar as well do they, :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No chance Olley you could always set one up in your van though :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

you supply the booze i will supply the bar :lol: 

Olley


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi I am going to email chris with a couple of questions
> 1) is there hardstanding
> 2) amp's available on hookup
> 3) do we need a long lead
> ...


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi motorhomer, ladyj answered the first 3 questions in a post above, I have never been to one of these shows where you couldn't stay over on sunday night, but I will ask that and arrival time.

Olley

Emailed chris at 23.49


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi motorhomer,

Save you a job olley.

You can get into show Thursday and stay till midday Monday..............

See you there.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Ahhhhh your two minutes too late hymmi, just like a woman :lol: 

olley


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Hi motorhomer,
> 
> Save you a job olley.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the info. Thought we might have to find somewhere for the Thursday night. or leave very early. Much more convenient.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> hi motorhomer, ladyj answered the first 3 questions in a post above, I have never been to one of these shows where you couldn't stay over on sunday night, but I will ask that and arrival time.
> 
> Olley
> 
> Emailed chris at 23.49


Thankyou for taking the trouble Olly.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Again

I am just filling out the CC rally form for Shepton Mallet. Can someone tell me whether I need to include the cost of electric with the rally fee or do we pay seperately on arrival.

Thanks 


Motorhomer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi motorhomer, don't know for sure, but I have sent 1 cheque which includes cost of electric.

As chris needs to know by 7th dec. I assume its something hes got to pay for upfront.

olley


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi motorhomer, don't know for sure, but I have sent 1 cheque which includes cost of electric.
> 
> As chris needs to know by 7th dec. I assume its something hes got to pay for upfront.
> 
> olley


hello Olly

Thanks for quick reply. I have enclosed a seperate cheque for the electric so if he needs to keep it seperate he can

thanks again. Off to put it in the post now.

Motorhomer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Just recieved from chris:
Ian,

All the carvans etc will be on hard standing, the power is supposed to be 10A but no one has had any problem yet and the points will be fairly close to the vans. Iwill be there from thursday afternoon so you can arrive any time on friday, the rally and show finishes on the sunday but the organisers allow people to stay on till approx midday on the monday. If there are more comming, just copy the booking form and send it to my wife but I will need to know how many electric points by Friday 2nd December as I have to book them with the contractors.

See you there
Chris

Its as ladyj and hymmi said in previous post's.

I will query 2nd dec. as form says 7th

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show 2006*

Right so we have Olley, Motorhomer, Tramp, Gaspode, LadyJ, Richard & Mary, Hymmi, DABurleigh, Lesleylil, RobMd, Gunk, camping with the CC at the show.

Is there any more going that are not booking just turning up ?, if so do we want a meet up in the Wessex upstairs bar one evening as we did last year ? Post on here all thoes in favour.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Sounds good to me, but how will we recognize you? will you be waving the flag :lol: 

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Yes Olley I will have placards on the tables and I shall be wearing me badge I might even stick me flag up :roll:

If thoes of you that want to meet up pm me for my mobile number you can all ring me when you get there and I shall tell you where and when to meet up.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Shepton Show 2006*



LadyJ894 said:


> Right so we have Olley, Motorhomer, Tramp, LadyJ, camping with the CC at the show.
> Is there any more going that are not booking just turning up ?, if so do we want a meet up in the Wessex upstairs bar one evening as we did last year ? Post on here all thoes in favour.


Hi Lady J

Yes I think thats a good idea. Dont forget to check yer dates on the booze etc. Remember the out of date booze we had last year

See you there.

Motorhomer


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacqiue

We sent our form off today (Thanks for the form Olley) so hopefully we will meet the 02/12 deadline.

See you all there!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi Jacqiue
> 
> We sent our form off today (Thanks for the form Olley) so hopefully we will meet the 02/12 deadline.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys! 
just seen this, I know it is a bit late, but could someone PM me the details of who to contact in the CC, and I will try to book with them.

Ta!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi rob sent you a pm

Olley


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening Olley!

Thanks for that, I'll just go and get it.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Evening rob just finished watching rome on the telly and throught I would log in, to see what was happening. 

Olley


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
We've booked so see you all there.

M/R


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No 2 son decided to go back to Uni a week early, which means I can make Shepton, too. Even got a work meeting partway there on the Friday morning; I love killing 2 birds with one stone, especially if I can claim 40p per mile 

Dave
PS Looks like MHF numbers are growing; Gunk will be going, also with a Morello.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

are they aware of this 5th column in their midst. :lol: 

olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

RobMD :- Hi Rob welcome back see you at Shepton

Richard and Mary :- Hi you 2 did you book with the CC?

DABurleigh :- Welcome aboard Dave where will you be camping? and who is 
Gunk?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jacqie,

With the CC. Emailed Chris and he by now has my cheque. Gunk is:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-6858.html

Dave


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Jacqui,

Sending our form off tomorrow with cheque to CC,so see you al there,

Lesley


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Sure we will look a very impressive sight up on the plateau with the Caravan Club...............with all our MHF's pennants flying............

If anyone one wants one i will have some with me,let me know before if you want your name on.............


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening Jacqui, 

I have just filled in my CC booking form and will be posting it off tomorrow, so all being well will see you and the rest of our motley crowd at Shepton.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Sure we will look a very impressive site up on the plateau with the Caravan Club...............with all our MHF's pennants flying............ "

If it's an expanse of hardstanding, I'll have to think again about how to fix a 9m roach pole so that it doesn't crush/split.

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

It is a plateau but the grass comes right up the sides you can put it directly infront or behind you,no problem

Will be lovely to see you again............and i am not doing the rope trick in the Wessex Suite 8O


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I would love to see you all again but we will be in New Zealand.
At least I won't have to see Jean sitting on Dave B's knee again. ( jealousy is a terrible thing!!!!)
Have a great time all.
Cheers sid


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid,

I am so sorry,i didn't mean to hurt you,Sid............hope that's not why you are going to New Zealand   

What a fantastic place to go ,hope you have a geat time,shall miss you both,love to Shirley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hi Sid pity you wont be with us at Shepton but have a wonderful time in New Zealand. It wont be Jean sitting on DAB's lap this time :lol:

Hi Lesley look forward to seeing you again

At this rate there will be more of MHF's members than CC's in the CC pitch :lol:

As its quite a large area would you all please pm me with your mobile numbers so that I can tell you where and when to meet in the Wessex bar. I have had some but im still some missing.

NUKE :- Any chance of making this a sort of rally so folks can register so that I know whos comming and whos not ta


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi jacquie

Just thought I would tag a post on here, seems you always need me to follow up your requests to the mods before they take any notice! Let's see if it works this time.

Tickets have arrived by the way - very efficient


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

If anyone of the rally co-ords has a flagpole with spare space i can post the huge mhf banner flag i have to them for this rally 

I will add this as a rally Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show 2006*

Gaspode:- Hey Ken it worked again :lol: Got our tickets too yesterday.

Nuke:- Ta ever so Mr Boss Man my little pole wouldnt be any good but DAB has a big one I think :lol: o crikey that don't sound very good do it :roll:

Thanks for putting it on as a rally Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just checked with nuke and it fits on my 9m roach pole, so provided I am parked next to some grass it should do the job. I have a reinforcing stake to drive into the ground which should do the job unless it is really blowing a gale.

However, just in case anything goes awry this end, probably best if nuke sends it to you, Jacquie.

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

We can have it on ours if not Dave. :roll: 

I am more interested in who's turn it is for your knee as Jacquie says not me   ..................Jacquie do you mean it is your turn again or have you someone else in mind ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's easily fixed. Sid will blow a fuse if it's both of you.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton show*

Ok Nuke post it to me then will pm u addy.

Hymmi:- Jean you have had your turn I've had my turn so watch this space 
:lol:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

.................this sounds ominous Dave.................. 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Look, just because I've enjoyed the cream already with both of you, doesn't mean to say I'm fussy. Easily pleased, me 

Dave


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening All!

Does the above mean that MHF are holding their own rally, or is it intended to raise the standard in the CC rally area??
if so have the CC been asked.

I've booked (hopefully ) with the CC, although my tickets haven't arrived as yet.

Whatever, no doubt we'll all manage to get together at some time over the weekend!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton SHow*

Hi Rob no we havent asked the CC we are just all booking with them for electric, there will be others probally parked else where but if we have the big flag flying they will be able to see where we all are. It's not really a rally just a meeting in the same place :roll: . We will have a get together in the upstairs Wessex bar, I thought Friday night at about 7.30pm if this suits everyone.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Shepton SHow*



LadyJ894 said:


> Hi Rob no we havent asked the CC we are just all booking with them for electric, there will be others probally parked else where but if we have the big flag flying they will be able to see where we all are. It's not really a rally just a meeting in the same place :roll: . We will have a get together in the upstairs Wessex bar, I thought Friday night at about 7.30pm if this suits everyone.


Hi

Sounds fine to me Lady J

BTW our tickets have come fromCC dated 13th,14th,15th

Will we be able to arrive on the Thursday night do you know?
Dont mind paying for the extra night,

Motorhomer


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening Lady J

Friday night sounds good to me, All being well we hope to get there around 12.00 hrs on the Friday -Provided the tickets arrive OK!!! (CC)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hi Motorhomer yes you can arrive Thursday, well we did last year no problem and no extra charge.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Any more comming to join us at Shepton in January


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Mallet Show*

We will be coming. It's our first Rally ever. 8O 
Are there pace notes and tulip style maps and are recces allowed :lol: 
We had booking form yesterday from CC and they have sold out of electric  
See you all Friday night!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hi DJP Will look forward to seeing you at Shepton

"be there pace notes and tulip style maps and are recces allowed "

Havent a clue what you mean here :lol:

Can you add yourself to the rally section ta

I see we have Bassa joining us as well welcome to you too Bassa


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

LadyJ now has the huge MHF banner for use at Rallies, so you wont miss MHF sections at large shows ever again


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton show 2006*

As Nuke says I have got the flag so here is a couple of piccy's so that you all know what you are looking for :lol:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Mallet Show*



> Can you add yourself to the rally section ta


If I knew where you meant, I would :roll:

Have you got a link?


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Me and the wife will be going , look forward to meeting you all on the Friday night. :lol: 

arvy.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

DJP,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results

It's listed under "Attend a Rally" on the homepage.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show 2006*

Hi DJP Dave if you look on the front page right hand side there is a list of rallys there click on the Shepton one and then click on Ii want to attend this rally ok :roll:

O bother DAB's beat me to it thought you were watching TV Mr Burleigh

Hi ARVY look forward to seeing you both, can you put yourself in the rally section also please


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys!

Got my tickets through today, and will be with the Caravan Club section - see you there!!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton show 2006*

Jolly good Rob look forward to seeing you Happy Christmas and a Very Happy New Year to you and Beryl


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie & John!

"A Very Happy Christmas and New Year to You Both (and the dogs of course!)"

And also to all in MHF as well


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"We can have it on ours if not Dave."

Jean,

If it's not flying when you arrive, grab it off Jacquie so the MHF hordes (well it's double figures) can home in. I'm not sure when my Friday meeting finishes, but I doubt I'll arrive before early to mid afternoon.

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Jaquie is going to ask Chris Palmer C.C.rally marshal if it ok to use it,i never dreamt it would be so large and i don' think the C.C.will like it to be honest,i think it would be abit cheeky,flying our pennants is one thing,but that is huge......................... :roll:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Managed to get to the show but wasnt able to stay for the evening session in the bar.  Have not been to that show before. Plenty of motorhomes on view but was dissapointed in the amount of trade stands there selling accesories etc. Maybe it was just the time of year put some off going.


----------

